# .........



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Where there is a will, there is a way.

Though I am not a slotless guy and
have only played with a slotless a few 
times when I was a boy, I find this
simply Brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Sweet, I'll have to dig out the slotless stuff one day and give it a try.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds cool. I'd like to try this. Where do you live in NY?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Now you just need to find the other 3 slotless racers out there and throw a party, lol, j/k. I tried slotless once as a kid and it was horrible then, never ventured further. 
(I remember the set had a black porsche with orange/yellow stripes, and a yellow indy style car, weird cars to set together)


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Spydaman2174 (Jan 8, 2021)

slotcardan said:


> 👍
> 
> I got sidetracked by a ton of other projects, but I'm proud to announce my Ultra 5 -> speedsteer converter is basically done. I just have to draw up the final wiring design .
> 
> ...


Hello. I've been looking for a way to make my ultra5 cars worry on my Tyco and speedsteer tracks. Do you sell the adapter online?


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Spydaman2174 said:


> Hello. I've been looking for a way to make my ultra5 cars worry on my Tyco and speedsteer tracks. Do you sell the adapter online?


Hi "Spy"

SlotcarDan gave up on us a few years ago. The adapter he made was quite complicated. The best and easiest way to make your Ultra 5 cars work on on Speedsteer(SS) and Tyco TCR is to simply change the chassis out to SS chassis. You can find chassis on the auction site. Try to find some decent quality chassis and keep me posted; I'll help you tune them for performance. But Ultra 5 and SS bodies and chassis are interchangeable. The Lola's nose might interfere with the pickup shoes on the SS chassis a little. The only way to remedy that is to shave some of the nose off to make room. Easy work with a steady hand and a dremel.

When using a SS chassis on Tyco TCR track the front guide bar has to be widened just a little. You can use some JB-Weld or epoxy to ad a bit of width to both sides of the guide bar.


----------

